# Counting non-bay bimmerz caravaners from the north...



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

If your coming down from north of the SF Bay Area, are not on the Bay Bimmerz evite list, and are planning to *join up* with the Bay Bimmerz caravan to bimmerfest, please vote "WILL". Otherwise, vote "WILL NOT".

Trying to get an idea of the size of our caravan. The evite currently has 30 confirmed "yes" from Bay Bimmerz members.

Thanks!


----------

